# Scooters



## FrancescaBombshell (Aug 22, 2011)

I am hoping some one will be able to help me with this issue. In Feb. I will be taking my children to Disney. The problem i'm having is finding a scooter rental place that rents scooters for people over 500lbs.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 22, 2011)

I may not be that much help here but I know there are several ladies here who have gone to Disney and used Scooters. Hopefully someone can be of help to you! I believe Heather has been to Disney before and used a scooter- I'm not too sure but I remember reading/hearing a story about that before, I would shoot her a PM she may be able to give you some help. Or someone with more knowledge then me hopefully will come along here lol. 

From what I hear they are very fat friendly down there though. Good luck and have a blast at Disney!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 22, 2011)

I was going to suggest sending a PM to Heather too!  Also, check out some threads from the Dimensions 2009 bash. There are at least a couple threads that might have some helpful info to you, one on scooters and one on accessibility at the airport and theme parks in Orlando.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Tania (Aug 22, 2011)

Allears.net has an entire section dedicated to accessibility, including a whole subsection dedicated to size issues! They cover the scooter issue.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I knew this would be the place that i would find help!:wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::bow:


----------

